# Karpfenköder



## Dorschfliege (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi ich wollte mal wissen womit ihr eure Karpfen so fängt !
Ich fange Karpfen entwerder mit Boilie oder mit Mais und ihr ?

Dorschfliege


----------



## Pilkman (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Mit den beiden genannten Ködern wirst Du vermutlich auch die Mehrheit der hier Befragten erfaßt haben, obwohl die Palette der möglichen Köder natürlich groß ist. Ich beschränke mich aber auch meist auf diese beiden plus Tigernüsse oder vielleicht noch Teig.

Ich nenne einfach noch ein paar mögliche Köder mehr, die aber teilweise nicht mehr als Hakenköder taugen oder aufgrund ihres Preises oder geringen Anzahl meist nicht zusätzlich angefüttert werden ...

Die erwähnten Tigernüsse, Kartoffeln, Hanf, Erbsen, Weizen, Hirse, Maisbruch, Maples, Kichererbsen, Tauwürmer, Maden, Muschelfleisch usw. usw.


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Meine Lieblings Köder sind auch Boilies und Mais!

Habe aber auch schon einige Karpfen gefangen auf:

Frolic, Maden, Polenta,Tauwurm, DB-Wurm,Kichererben Kidnybohnen Tigernüsse und Pellets!


----------



## carper_83 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Forelle91 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Hallo Dorschfliege!
Fange meine Karpfen meistens folgendermaßen:
1. Schwimmbrot (am 25er Vorfach ohne Wirbel)
Mit diesen Köderkombis:
1.Mais/Made(mit Vanillie einsprühen)
2.Mais/Mistwurm
3.zerhackselte Tauwürmer/Boilie


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Am Liebsten Mais weil Boilies sind in meine  Angelverein verboten  was ich auch gut finde!


----------



## Pilkman (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V schrieb:
			
		

> was ich auch gut finde!



Warum findest Du das gut, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Achim_68 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Frolic, Kartoffeln, Mais/ Wurm; Mais/Made, Teig; Monstermais


----------



## zander55 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Meine Karpfen fange ich mit folgenden Ködern.
1. Hartmais
2. Boilies
3. Schwimmbrot
4. Frolic


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Moin!
Die paar karpfen, die ich bisher gefangen habe, habe ich alle auf maden gefangen.
Wir haben letztens auf dem gebrutstag unseres Sohnes Stockbrot gemacht.
Da kam mit die idee, das mal auf karpfen zu probieren, es duftet sehr stark nach Heefe!
Ist nur ziehmlich brüchig das Brot!


----------



## Dorschfliege (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum findest Du das gut, wenn ich fragen darf?


weil wenn man mit boilies z.B. anfüttert kippt der see schneller um !
Eine Frage noch : Wo bzw. woher bekomme ich diese Tigernüsse oder Hanf ?


----------



## Dorschfliege (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

und : Bringen diese teuren Mais Dinger von power bait etwas ?


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				Dorschfliege schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch : Wo bzw. woher bekomme ich diese Tigernüsse oder Hanf ?



Tigernüsse bekommst Du meinem Wissen nach nur in spezialisierten Karpfen-Shops oder in entsprechenden Online-Versänden. 

Zum Beispiel also hier...

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...11&PHPSESSID=f8c158dcf4029e26e061d5fd8c664fd9
http://www.monstertackle.de/monster....html?osCsid=52d130c0d3337891a98f63a8c56df277

... und einigen anderen.

Für Hanfsaat brauchst Du nur zu einem nahegelegenen Agrarshop oder Raiffeisen-Markt fahren. Die haben sowas vorrätig. Ansonsten führen das die o.a. Händler natürlich auch.



			
				Dorschfliege schrieb:
			
		

> weil wenn man mit boilies z.B. anfüttert kippt der see schneller um !



Wirklich? Das wäre mir neu. Bedeutet das dann im Umkehrschluss, dass zwei Kilo Mais "schädlicher" für das Wasser sind als zwei Kilo Boilies? 

Du merkst schon, worauf ich hinaus will, hmm? Lass Dir keine Ammenmärchen erzählen von wegen "Boilies bringen den See zum Umkippen". Das ist gelinde gesagt Schwachsinn. 

JEDES Futter - egal ob Mais, Pellets, Boilies etc. - KANN, wenn es in zu großer Menge eingebracht wird, die Wasserqualität negativ beeinflussen. Die Anfüttermenge sollte deshalb immer in Relation zur Gewässergröße, dem Angeldruck und dem zu erwartenden oder bekannten Fischbestand bemessen werden. Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Meine Lieblingsköder sind:

1. Boilies,
2. Pellets,
3.Mais,
4. Tigernüsse.

Zum Thema Boilieverbot:

Wenn man Boilies zum Füttern verbietet, dann müsste man jegliches Futter verbieten. Stippfutter mit den feinen Partikeln, ist genauso schädlich wie jedes andere Futter auch. Aber natürlich sind immer zuerst die Spezialisten ein Dorn im Auge. Schließlich will man der breiten Masse an Anglern nicht zuviel verbieten. Hinzu kommt noch der Neid, welcher in so manchem tief verwurzelt zu sein scheint  (meiner Meinung nach oft der Hauptgrund für solch unsinnige Verbote).
In einem der Vereine in denen ich fische hat man die Boilies aus einem anderen Grund verboten, nämlich weil angeblich mehrere "Großkarpfen" tot am Ufer gefunden wurden. Todesursache: Boilievergiftung!


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> In einem der Vereine in denen ich fische hat man die Boilies aus einem anderen Grund verboten, nämlich weil angeblich mehrere "Großkarpfen" tot am Ufer gefunden wurden. Todesursache: Boilievergiftung!



Wenn soviel Dummheit nicht eigentlich sehr traurig wäre, müßten wir jetzt alle einmal kräftig lachen....   :m


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Ich habe beides getan: 
Erstmal geweint, weil das eigentlich sehr gute Gewässer waren. Danach habe ich gelacht, da die Auswahl an guten Pellets immer größer wird. Jetzt fange ich meine Fische eben damit. Bin mal gespannt wann die verboten werden und mit welcher Begründung?!


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> ... danach habe ich gelacht, da die Auswahl an guten Pellets immer größer wird. Jetzt fange ich meine Fische eben damit. ...



Die sehen ja auch nicht aus wie Boilies und fallen somit aus dem Agressions-Schema...  

... wie schon oft erwähnt: Würfelförmig geschnittene Selfmades würden in solchen Situationen sicher auch weiter helfen.

Rein interessehalber: Mit welchen Pellets hast Du gute Erfahrungen auch als Hakenköder gemacht? Und wie köderst Du sie an? Einschlaufen ins Baitband?


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Sehr gut gefangen habe ich mit den neuen Top Secret Barillo Pellets.
Die normalen zum Füttern und als Hakenköder gibt es verschiedene Sorten bereits mit Spermamino ummantelt. Dann halten die auch länger am Haar.

Als Montage verwende ich ein normales No Knot Rig mit einer größeren Schlaufe am Ende. Da schlaufe ich sie dann ein. Von Baitbands halte ich nicht soviel.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> ... von Baitbands halte ich nicht soviel.



Ich nämlich eigentlich auch nicht so viel, weil die weichere Boilies und Pellets teilweise regelrecht zerschneiden. Insbesondere dann, wenn die schon eine Weile im Wasser liegen. 
Aber die Variante mit dem längeren Haar und dem Einschlaufen des Pellets ist wohl die bessere Variante. #6

Barillo Pellets von TS? Aha, die muss ich mir mal anschauen ... #h


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Genau aus dem Grund halte ich nichts von denen.


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Moin!
Ich bin auch der Meinung, das es egal ist ob Boili oder Mais!
Zuviel ist zuviel!
Bei uns gibts einen See von einem Nachbarverein, der ist dies Jahr gekippt!
Kein Wunder, wenn jeder karpfenspezi unmengen an Futter reinkippt!
Ich habe mal gesehen wie einer einen Angelplatz angelegt hat.
Der hatte einen großen Rucksack dabei und hat das alles ins Wasser gekippt!

Bei 1500 Vereinsmitgliedern kann man sich dann ausrechnen wie lange so ein See noch lebt!
Im Stillgewässer fütter ich so wenig wie möglich an!
4-5 Handvoll und nicht mehr, für sagen wir 8 Stunden, mehr kippe ich auf keinen Fall rein, ob ich dann was fange ist Nebensache, aber nicht auf kosten des Gewässers!

Kann auch sein, daß das schon zuviel ist!


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Natürlich sind nur die "Karpfenspezis" am Umkippen des Gewässers schuld, die anderen Angler sicher nicht. Man sollte mal berechnen, wieviel Futter z.B. ein Stippangler in 3 Stunden einbringt und wieviel ein Karpfenangler verwendet der drei Tage am Wasser bleibt.
Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere mal nachdenken, wohin uns diese unsinnigen Verbote, welche wir uns als Angler selber auferlegen, führen. Irgendwann sind die Gräben zwischen den einzelnen Anglergruppen nämlich so groß, daß die Angelgegner leichtes Spiel haben. Reicht es nicht, daß uns immer mehr Teiche als Naturschutzgebiet weggenommen werden, daß es in manchen Bundesländern ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, daß der lebende Köderfisch verboten wurde? Nein natürlich nicht, wir müssen uns auch untereinander das Leben schwer machen, ganz nach dem Motto: keiner kann in Frieden leben, wenn es dem bösen Nachbarn nicht gefällt.
Sicher muß es weiterhin Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße geben, auch die Cormorane auf zwei Beinen müssen weiterhin mit Argusaugen beobachtet werden, aber darüberhinaus sollten wir uns durch Neid und Mißgunst doch wohl nicht das Hobby, welches wir alle teilen, verleiden lassen.


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sind nur die "Karpfenspezis" am Umkippen des Gewässers schuld, die anderen Angler sicher nicht. Man sollte mal berechnen, wieviel Futter z.B. ein Stippangler in 3 Stunden einbringt und wieviel ein Karpfenangler verwendet der drei Tage am Wasser bleibt.
> 
> 
> Sorry, eigendlich sind alle Angler gemeint!
> ...


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Es ging ja nicht nur um das was du geschrieben hast, sondern um die Situation allgemein.
Immer wieder wieder liest man hier im Board oder hört von anderen Anglern welch unsinnige Verbote es an manchen Gewässern gibt. Erst heute gab es eine Frage zu einem See an dem ich nur mit maximal einem 10er Haken fischen darf. Dazu fällt einem doch nichts ein.
Wenn meine Argumente schon längst abgedroschen sind, dann frage ich mich wieso so wenige Verantwortliche dieser Verbote darüber nachdenken und bevor das nicht der Fall ist, sollten diese immer wieder auf den Tisch gebracht werden.
Wer alles widerspruchslos hinnimmt und sich in sein Schicksal fügt, der muß damit rechnen, daß es dieses Hobby irgendwann nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

10er haken, das ist natürlich echt Schwachsinn!
( zitiere Darth carper)
Wenn meine Argumente schon längst abgedroschen sind, dann frage ich mich wieso so wenige Verantwortliche dieser Verbote darüber nachdenken und bevor das nicht der Fall ist, sollten diese immer wieder auf den Tisch gebracht werden.
Wer alles widerspruchslos hinnimmt und sich in sein Schicksal fügt, der muß damit rechnen, daß es dieses Hobby irgendwann nicht mehr geben wird.

Solange es Fische gibt, wird es das Angeln auch geben!
Denk doch nur mal an den ganzen Umsatz dieser Industrie, da wird der Staat nicht drauf verzichten wollen!

Aber das es irgendwann ein Anfütterverbot geben wird, das kann ich mir vorstellen!
Und das, haben wir dann einigen idioten zu verdanken!

Natürlich gibts auch verbote, die TOTAL bekloppt sind, zb. Setzkescher, aber ohne Regeln gehts halt leider nicht!
Hier im Board gibts ja auch Regeln!
Manche sind gut, manche blöd!
Aber will ich mitmischen, muss ich mich an die Regeln halten!


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Es geht auch nicht darum sich nicht an Regeln zu halten, sondern nicht jede Regel widerspruchslos hinzunehmen,denn nach den ersten Verboten kommt das nächste und immer so weiter. Oftmals werden diese Verbote von Anglern aufgestellt die kaum noch angeln gehen, denen aber die Fänge der anderen Angler ein Dorn im Auge sind. Sie selbst treffen die Verbote nicht, aber sie haben es wenigstens geschafft, anderen Anglern ihr Hobby wieder ein Stück mehr zu verleiden.
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Naja, sowas solls auch geben!
Leider!

Mal was anderes:
Ich habe weiter oben erwähnt, das ich Stockbrot, mal ausprobieren würde.
Im Fluß
Sollte ich es eher auf Grund oder an der Matchrute mit Pose anbieten?
Wie groß sollte dann das Stück sein und wie groß der Haken?
Sollte der haken komplett im brot sein oder sollte die Spitze rausschauen?
ich frage, da das  Brot ja im Wasser sehr weich wird!


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Lieber mit der Pose.Grundfischen ist für solch weiche Köder zu unsensibel. erstens kann der Köder schon durch das Blei abfliegen und zweitens unbemerkt von Kleinfischen abgefressen werden.
Die Pose ist schon das sensibelste Instrument dafür.


----------



## abuhamster (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Hallo,
ich fange meine Karpfen mit Erdnüssen , Frollic beide am Haar oder Mais.
Im sommer auch hin und wieder mit Kartoffeln.
Gruß Abuhamster


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber mit der Pose.Grundfischen ist für solch weiche Köder zu unsensibel. erstens kann der Köder schon durch das Blei abfliegen und zweitens unbemerkt von Kleinfischen abgefressen werden.
> Die Pose ist schon das sensibelste Instrument dafür.



Dann werde ich das mal morgen ausprobieren und dann hier berichten!


----------



## KARPFEN14 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

den ein oder anderen karpfen habe ich mit frühstücksfleisch in grün , blau , oder rot gefärbt gefangen!


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Da einige Boilies auch schädlich für die Karpfen sind sie führen zu verstopfungen oder irgentwelchen darmkrankheiten nur weil da irgentein lockstoff drinne is!
Aber sonst macht es das Karpfenangeln vielfältiger sonst würden ja alle mit boilies abgeln!


----------



## Pilkman (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



			
				D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V schrieb:
			
		

> Da einige Boilies auch schädlich für die Karpfen sind sie führen zu verstopfungen oder irgentwelchen darmkrankheiten nur weil da irgentein lockstoff drinne is! ...



Jung, sei mir nicht böse, aber Du haust hier ein völlig falsches Statement nach dem anderen raus. #d 

Nicht umsonst habe ich nach den Gründen für Deine erste geäußerte Meinung gefragt, weil ich schon vermutet habe, dass da sowas in der Art kommt.
Lass Dir nicht jeden Blödsinn als wahr verkaufen, Boilies sind im wesentlichen nichts anderen als gekochter oder anderweitig konservierter Teig. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sie führen weder zu Verstopfungen, noch zu Darmkrankheiten, noch platzen Fische von ihnen genauso wenig wie von ungequollenem Hartmais.

Komisch, warum halten sich gerade Vorurteile am längsten? #q


----------



## niko (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Ich ergänze noch Zuckmückenlarven.Übrigens habe ich kürzlich mit einem Köderfisch am 1mal 7 Stahl einen Karpfen gefagen.


----------



## darth carper (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Tja, es ist immer wieder erstaunlich was über das Karpfenangeln für Geschichten erzählt werden.
Wenn wir mal England als Beispiel nehmen. Die Gewässer dort sind teilweise die kleinsten Pfützen und werden rund um das Jahr von Anglern belagert. Die Fische dort werden teilweise mehrfach im Jahr gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt.
Ich habe aber noch nie gehört, daß dort ein Gewässer aufgrund von Boilies umgekippt ist oder die Karpfen an Darmerkrankungen leiden. Das gibt es nur in Deutschland.
Entweder haben wir hier anderes Wasser, andere Karpfen oder das Karpfenangeln hat hier einfach einen anderen Stellenwert.


----------



## EgoZocker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*



> noch platzen Fische von ihnen genauso wenig wie von ungequollenem Hartmais.


 
Halt! Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es tatsächlich so ist, sondern nur, dass ich davon gehört habe, aber es selbst nicht weiß. ALso bitte nicht alles umdrehen... |uhoh:


----------



## carper_83 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## EgoZocker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Kann dir gerne das Buch nennen: ABC des Angelns von Benno Siegloch, noch Fragen? |gr:


----------



## darth carper (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Das funktioniert doch irgendwie immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip:
irgendjemand kennt einen der einen kennt, der schon mal gehört hat, das der Schwippschwager seines Cousins mal einen Freund gehabt hat, dessen Bruders Freundin einen kannte dessen Großonkel mal an einem See vorbeigefahren ist, an dem ein Karpfen tot aufgefunden worden ist.
Dann kommt einer, der diese Geschichte natürlich auch schon erlebt hat, natürlich tausendmal schlimmer und irgendwann werden solche Geschichten dann für bare Münze genommen.
Bei der Maissache frage ich mich auch immer warum die Karpfenzüchter die Fische teilweise mit ungequollenem Getreide füttern, wissen die denn gar nicht, daß die Fische dadurch sterben können? Die riskieren doch ihre gesamte Lebensgrundlage. Mensch mensch, solche dummen Menschen findet man auch nicht alle Tage!


----------



## EgoZocker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Also, um das ganze hier mal klarzustellen: Ich habe NIE behauptet, dass Karpfen durch ungequollenen Mais zugrunde gehen oder sogar platzen #d !!!
Außerdem solltest du mal deine Ausdrucksweise etwas überdenken und nicht einfach Leute für dumm bezeichnen, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## darth carper (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Habe ich das behauptet?
Erstens habe ich mich auf die Sache mit dem Mais bezogen die Pilkman oben erwähnt hatte und zweitens meinte ich mit den dummen Menschen die Fischzüchter. Das ganze war nämlich Sarkasmus!  Das sollte eigentlich aus dem Zusammenhang klar geworden sein. Falls nicht, dann wohl jetzt!


----------



## EgoZocker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Gut, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit. Habe nur gedacht, dass Pilkman meine Sache im anderen Thread falsch verstanden hat. :q


----------



## abuhamster (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Hallo,
bei einer ähnlichen Umfrage bzgl. Karpfenköder 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29409&page=5

habe ich auch Erdnüsse angeben, später wurde darauf geantwortet:

" Lass die Finger von Erdnüssen, Karpfen können sie nicht verdauen und können im Extremfall daran sterben."

Was ist an dieser Aussage dran?


----------



## darth carper (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Ich glaube in den Erdnüssen ist ein Gift das Aflatoxin oder so ähnlich heißt. Dieses soll bei ungekochten Erdnüssen schädlich sein. Was da dran ist weiß ich aber auch nicht genau.


----------



## arno (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Moin!
Mit dem Stockbrot hatte ich keinen Erfolg!
Aber das heist ja nicht, das damit nix geht, ich werds heute nochmals testen!


----------



## arno (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Moin!
Es hat wieder nicht geklappt!
Aber was solls, irgendwann wirds schon was!
Kann man den Teig auch Roh gebrauchen?
Habt Ihr schonmal so was gemacht?


----------



## Fischfreak (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Ach wie geil...Boilievergiftung


----------



## Natureus (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

@ Fischfreak

Man, da hast aber tief gebuddelt, hehe!

Aber ich habe mich ebenfalls köstlich amüsiert. 

Boilievergiftung |muahah: diese verdammten Drogen :#2: 

War nur ne Frage der Zeit bis der erste an einer Überdosis verendet :q

Den Stoff, den die sich in dem Verein reinpfeiffen, den hätte ich auch gerne #q

Gruß Natureus


----------



## schuby (5. September 2007)

*AW: Karpfenköder*

Hallo.

Hab mal ne Frage was ist denn ein Monstermais?


----------

